# 2001 Pathfinder LE - LCD Clock dead



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

LCD clock on '01 pathfinder died on me. Anyone know how to even find replacement part for this? It's a minor annoyance. I guess I can just go buy a little lcd clock and tape it over the dead clock. What are the chances of this thing going dead?


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

slacker01 said:


> LCD clock on '01 pathfinder died on me. Anyone know how to even find replacement part for this? It's a minor annoyance. I guess I can just go buy a little lcd clock and tape it over the dead clock. What are the chances of this thing going dead?


Why not check the fuse and if that is ok first?


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

Used, they sell for $10-20 on ebay. People replace them with the QX4 analog clock and then sell the digital one.


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

smassey321 said:


> Used, they sell for $10-20 on ebay. People replace them with the QX4 analog clock and then sell the digital one.


Do you know where I can find QX4 analog clock?? Is there a place I can orde that part online? Thanks


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

slacker01 said:


> Do you know where I can find QX4 analog clock?? Is there a place I can orde that part online? Thanks


I assume most people get them from junk yards. You need the whole vent piece. The QX4 ones I have seen are not the same color as the PF. The woodgrain is a lighter shade.


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

smassey321 said:


> I assume most people get them from junk yards. You need the whole vent piece. The QX4 ones I have seen are not the same color as the PF. The woodgrain is a lighter shade.


I took out the part last night. I found couple of other people on Edmunds forum who had the same issue. I saw a small burn mark on the LCD glass cover which might indicate the problem.

I found the part online but it's $135 for a new unit + shipping. $135 for a digital clock... it's almost comical... I put in a request for a part from junkyards. I will have to keep an eye out on eBay as well.

Thanks for the info. When I was taking out the clock, I realized that I would need the whole vent piece. DIfferent wood grain would look a bit tacky.


----------



## satitus (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I just wanted to introduce you to my clock repair service. We repair many makes and models. Check it out! Auto Clock Repair - Home


----------



## TuffguyF4i (Nov 8, 2006)

The clock was dead on my '01 pathy too, when i bought it.

One day when it was super cold, about 0F, it came on!! Then i knew that something was wrong with the internal pcb. Turns out it was just one broken solder joint on a resistor. One second with the soldering iron and it has worked ever since.


----------



## antonnio1 (Feb 14, 2011)

This is very common and a super easy fix. You need to remove your clock from the dash. Other people have posted how to remove it. Once you have it out, open the case so you can see the circuit board. You will see a few surface mounted resistors on the perimeter - just re-solder these and the clock is good to go. A link with pictures that someone else has posted: Nissan Pathfinder Car Stereo Service and Clock Repair


----------



## ekmols (Dec 17, 2010)

jsut did the fix and the clock came back to life, now to see if it still keeps time.


----------



## Richid (Oct 27, 2007)

*me too - thanks*

Thanks Antonnio1 - just did mine and it works like a champ. 

BTW - it take 10 times longer to get the clock out than to fix it, about a 15 minute job start to finish...

-Rich


----------



## ekmols (Dec 17, 2010)

ekmols said:


> jsut did the fix and the clock came back to life, now to see if it still keeps time.


Its been over a week and the clock keeps perfect time


----------

